# Elong



## pablo13zero (Oct 14, 2009)

I just noticed my elong has a small white spot, I also have noticed he sometimes rubes himself on a piece of driftwood. Could it be a parasite? should I be worried? Thanks


----------



## FretsOnFire00 (Sep 10, 2009)

Picture are always really helpfull. Rubbing is normal, my 7 RBP's are perfectly healthy and they rub themselves on the rocks in my tank all the time. As for the white spot by ur description it could be many thing, ich, a scratch, a parasite, a fungus, a chinple, or it could be absolutely nothing. Give us some more description or a picture,

Hope that helps


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

FretsOnFire00 said:


> Picture are always really helpfull. Rubbing is normal, my 7 RBP's are perfectly healthy and they rub themselves on the rocks in my tank all the time. As for the white spot by ur description it could be many thing, ich, a scratch, a parasite, a fungus, a chinple, or it could be absolutely nothing. Give us some more description or a picture,
> 
> Hope that helps


Picture is Definetly Needed. But if I were to guess I would say you Water Quality Issues... What are Your Params?

Alot of fish will Flash at any abnormalities with the water , like if your Nitrates or nitrites are high.
another question , What did you have in that Tank before Your Elongatus ?


----------



## pablo13zero (Oct 14, 2009)

CrazeeJon said:


> Picture are always really helpfull. Rubbing is normal, my 7 RBP's are perfectly healthy and they rub themselves on the rocks in my tank all the time. As for the white spot by ur description it could be many thing, ich, a scratch, a parasite, a fungus, a chinple, or it could be absolutely nothing. Give us some more description or a picture,
> 
> Hope that helps


Thanks I will post some pictures.


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

pablo13zero said:


> Picture are always really helpfull. Rubbing is normal, my 7 RBP's are perfectly healthy and they rub themselves on the rocks in my tank all the time. As for the white spot by ur description it could be many thing, ich, a scratch, a parasite, a fungus, a chinple, or it could be absolutely nothing. Give us some more description or a picture,
> 
> Hope that helps


Thanks I will post some pictures.
[/quote]

So You took your reds out and Left your tank empty for 3 Weeks ? without any source of ammonia your Bacteria would have died.

Sounds like you have water quality Issues , you need to give it a good gravel Vac and clean it out and Without a Pic its hard to say , But perhaps Your fish has HITH due to POOR water quality.


----------



## pablo13zero (Oct 14, 2009)

CrazeeJon said:


> Picture are always really helpfull. Rubbing is normal, my 7 RBP's are perfectly healthy and they rub themselves on the rocks in my tank all the time. As for the white spot by ur description it could be many thing, ich, a scratch, a parasite, a fungus, a chinple, or it could be absolutely nothing. Give us some more description or a picture,
> 
> Hope that helps


Thanks I will post some pictures.
[/quote]

So You took your reds out and Left your tank empty for 3 Weeks ? without any source of ammonia your Bacteria would have died.

Sounds like you have water quality Issues , you need to give it a good gravel Vac and clean it out and Without a Pic its hard to say , But perhaps Your fish has HITH due to POOR water quality.
[/quote]

No, I cleaned it out, let it running with clean filtered water, Amazon swords, and driftwood for 3 weeks before I ordered it. Loading pictures.
http://i624.photobucket.com/albums/tt321/p...ro/DSCF6246.jpg
http://i624.photobucket.com/albums/tt321/p...ro/DSCF6251.jpg


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

your bacteria is dead your tank is cycling it may be the early signs of HITH or it could be a some other type of infection post your water params and we will say more then. your primary concern is clean water then if it doesnt improve other steps will be necessary. but are you sure the fish didnt come in like that and it is something new?

you can take the water sample to the local fish store by the way to get tested.


----------



## pablo13zero (Oct 14, 2009)

AS fan said:


> your bacteria is dead your tank is cycling it may be the early signs of HITH or it could be a some other type of infection post your water params and we will say more then. your primary concern is clean water then if it doesnt improve other steps will be necessary. but are you sure the fish didnt come in like that and it is something new?
> 
> you can take the water sample to the local fish store by the way to get tested.


I dont know if it came in like that, When I got it I left it alone so I did not stress it out. Here are some pictures of the aquarium he is in. The plant vitamins I put in there made algae grow.

http://i624.photobucket.com/albums/tt321/p...ro/DSCF6345.jpg
http://i624.photobucket.com/albums/tt321/p...ro/DSCF6376.jpg


----------



## pablo13zero (Oct 14, 2009)

I hope its not HITH or other type of infection.







I noticed it a week ago.


----------



## pablo13zero (Oct 14, 2009)

Will it take off?


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

i would wait and see for now and just keep a eye on things.


----------



## pablo13zero (Oct 14, 2009)

Okay.


----------

